
Stop using so many divs An intro to semantic HTML - fagnerbrack
https://dev.to/kenbellows/stop-using-so-many-divs-an-intro-to-semantic-html-3i9i
======
CM30
Nice article, especially how it explains just how you can use said semantic
elements for more readable source code.

And yeah, there's no reason not to use semantic HTML now, or to create
sites/apps infected with divitis. Things like article, aside, footer, header,
nav, section, etc have been supported in almost all browsers for years now,
and main has pretty much unanimous support too. Unless you're designing for IE
8 (in which case your app probably won't work anyway), there's no reason to
use so many divs.

------
octosphere
To save some bytes i like to use <i>. It makes any text italic, but that can
be fixed with some styling.

~~~
two2two
The html <em> tag is the current best practice for this from my understanding.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/em](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/em)

